# Indonesia General Election (President and Parliament) 2024 news and update



## Indos

Today the 2024 Indonesia General Election process has been started. The first stage of General Election is the registration of the candidates and political parties. For President candidate, only those that are supported by 20 % seats in parliament that can pass the registration requirement.

So far there are two political power that can have President candidate, first is PDI-P and coalition of United Indonesia (Golkar, PPP, PAN).


----------



## Indos

*Latest survey from one of credible survey companies*

The following is the electability of presidential candidates with closed simulation in May 2022:
- Ganjar Pranowo 30.3%
- Prabowo Subianto 27.3%
- Anies Baswedan 22.6%
TT/TJ 19.9%

Based on the electability results, it was recorded that Ganjar Pranowo received the most support at 30.3 percent, followed by Prabowo with 27.3 percent, and Anies with 22.6 percent.









Survei SMRC: Tren Elektabilitas Ganjar Menanjak, Prabowo dan Anies Turun


Lembaga SMRC merilis survei elektabilitas capres 2024. Hasilnya, elektabilitas Gubernur Jawa Tengah Ganjar Pranowo meningkat sejak tahun lalu.




news.detik.com


----------



## Indos

Ganjar Pranowo and familiy. He is currently Central Java Governor. 











During debate for Central Java Governor Election 2018


----------



## Indos

Anies Baswedan and family. He is currently Jakarta Governor






During debate Jakarta Governor Election ( 2017)


----------



## Indos

Prabowo Subianto and family










Soeharto daughter






Prabowo interview in English


----------



## Indos

Most likely Vice President ( based on President candidate survey ) is

1. Ridwan Kamil
2. Sandiaga Salahudin Uno
3. Erick Tohir
4. Puan Maharani (back by PDI-P party- 20 % votes in parliament)-Soekarno family


----------



## Indos

Jokowi had lunch with all political parties leader that support him


----------



## Indos

National Demokrat (NASDEM) party will announce their President Candidates in their yearly national meeting. Metro TV invite Burhanudin Muhtadi which is a very respected political analyst in Indonesia (he also has survey and political consultant company that he manages/INDIKATOR).


----------



## Indos

Nasdem President Candidate :

1. Anies Rasyid Baswedan (Jakarta Governor)






2. Andika Muhammad Perkasa (Armed Force Commander)






3. Ganjar Pranowo ( Central Java Governor)


----------



## Indos

Update

1. Anies Baswedan seems happy after NASDEM Party select him as one of party President candidate.

2. Puan Maharani from PDI-P stated that only PDI-P Chairman who is also her mother, Megawati Soekarnoputri, that has the right to choose PDI-P President candidate

Source :


----------



## Indos

Indonesian President Joko Widodo: A third term not allowed by Indonesia's constitution​CNBC International TV

285K subscribers


SUBSCRIBE
Will Indonesia’s president Joko Widodo run for a third term? We pose that question to him in an exclusive interview with CNBC’s Martin Soong.


----------



## Indos

Anies Baswedan is captured using public transportation to go home from his Governor office. People are praising him.


----------



## Indos

NASDEM will likely make coalition with Democrat Party. If they chose Anies, PKS will likely join. PAN/GOLKAR/PPP has made another coalition. If they chose Anies or Ganjar, these two coalition can make big coalition.

For non Indonesian, I have to inform that Prabowo popularity has tendency to decline while Ganjar and Anies have tendency to raise. Prabowo in the beginning of 2021 lead the survey, but now become number two with small gap with Anies popularity in the third place.

Democrat party meet NASDEM party


----------



## Indos

Indonesia's NasDem party endorses Jakarta governor for 2024 presidential race​





JAKARTA- Indonesia's fifth-largest political party NasDem on Monday announced that it is backing outgoing Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan as its candidate for the 2024 presidential election.

Mr Anies has consistently ranked among the top three possible contenders to lead the world's third-largest democracy, according to opinion polls, alongside Central Java Governor Ganjar Pranowo and Defence Minister and ex-special forces general, Prabowo Subianto.

Mr Nasdem Chairman Surya Paloh said he had spent months deliberating on the party's preferred candidate and ultimately decided that Mr Anies was the best choice.

Mr Anies accepted the endorsement and said he was ready to "walk together" with the party, which in the 2019 parliamentary election won about 9% of the national vote.

At the time NasDem did not pass the required threshold to put forward a candidate alone, meaning it will have to form a coalition with other parties to formally nominate a candidate for 2024.

Presidential candidates are not required to officially register with the country's election body until October next year.

But with incumbent President Joko Widodo constitutionally barred from seeking a third term, intense jockeying is getting underway over who will next lead the world's fourth most-populous country.

Elected as Jakarta governor in 2017, Mr Anies faced criticism at the time for his perceived closeness to hardline Islamic groups.

Mass rallies held by those groups catalysed the downfall of Mr Anies' political rival and then-governor, Basuki Tjahaja Purnama, or "Ahok," an ethnic Chinese, Christian politician who was later imprisoned on blasphemy charges for insulting Islam. REUTERS









Indonesia's NasDem party endorses Jakarta governor for 2024 presidential race


Outgoing Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan has consistently ranked among the top three possible contenders. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com





Anies Baswedan​From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Anies Rasyid Baswedan* (born 7 May 1969) is an Indonesian academic, activist, and politician who is currently serving as the Governor of Jakarta since 2017, as an Independent. A student activist and political analyst before entering public service, he served as rector of Paramadina University before being appointed to be Minister of Education and Culture in Joko Widodo administration. He is also the founder of _Indonesia Mengajar_, a program that selects, trains, and assigns university graduates to serve in a one-year teaching mission across the country. He is the grandson of nationalist, journalist, and freedom fighter Abdurrahman Baswedan, and the cousin of Novel Baswedan.[2][3][4]

Early life and family​Anies Rasyid Baswedan was born on 7 May 1969, in Kuningan, West Java. His father was Rasyid Baswedan, an ethnic Hadhrami-Javanese. While his mother was Aliyah Rasyid, an ethnic Sundanese mother. His grandfather, Abdurrahman Baswedan, was a prominent Arab-Indonesian activist who served as a cabinet minister during the Indonesian National Revolution.[5][6]

Education​Anies grew up in Yogyakarta, attending SMP Negeri 5 and SMA Negeri 2 Yogyakarta. In 1987, he spent one year as an AFS Intercultural Programs exchange student in Milwaukee, Wisconsin.[7] He returned to Indonesia, and enrolled at Gadjah Mada University, spending a summer attending Summer Session of Asian Studies at Sophia University in Tokyo, and graduating with a degree in business management. As a Fulbright Scholar, he went to receive his M.P.M. in international security and economic policy from the University of Maryland School of Public Policy (where he was a William P. Cole III Fellow), and Ph.D. in political science from Northern Illinois University, where he was a Gerald S. Maryanov Fellow.[8]

Paramadina University rector​On 15 May 2007, he was appointed rector (equivalent of president) of Paramadina University, a private university in Jakarta. He succeeded Nurcholish Madjid (commonly referred to as Cak Nur), a prominent liberal Muslim intellectual and scholar who had served as rector since the university's founding in 1998. He became the youngest rector of an Indonesian university, at 38.[9] As rector, Anies established Paramadina Fellowship and included anti-corruption education in the core curriculum, first of its kind in the country.

_Indonesia Mengajar_​Anies rose to national prominence in 2009 when he initiated _Indonesia Mengajar_ (Indonesia Teaching) foundation, a nationwide program that selects, trains, and assign university graduates to serve in a one-year teaching mission across the country. The program was established in response of unequal quality of education in Indonesia, particularly in the poor and rural parts of the archipelago.[10][11] Anies remained in the leadership until 2013, when he resigned in order to pursue his political career.









Anies Baswedan - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





​


----------



## Indos

Tsamara Amany, Indonesian young politician is also an Alumny of Paramadina University






NASDEM, a party who endorse Anies Baswedan as President candidate has build new Headquarter in elite residential Menteng region, Central Jakarta.


----------



## Indos

Anies Rasyid Baswedan accepted NASDEM party nomination for him. I believe it is not difficult for Nasdem to make coalition with Democrat, PKS, and PPP to back Anies Baswedan as President candidate. PAN will likely join the coalition as well.


----------



## Indos

Anies Accepted the nomination Today, here his photo with Nasdem party leaders.







*Some of the International media coverage*









Indonesia's NasDem party endorses outgoing Jakarta governor for 2024 presidential race


Indonesia's fifth-largest political party NasDem on Monday announced that it is backing outgoing Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan as its candidate for the 2024 presidential election.




www.reuters.com













Jakarta Governor Joins Indonesia Presidential Race Ahead of 2024


Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan plans to run for Indonesia’s presidency in less than two years, making him the second politician to join the race to succeed President Joko Widodo who is serving his final term.




www.bloomberg.com













Jakarta Governor Joins Indonesia Presidential Race Ahead of 2024


(Bloomberg) -- Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan plans to run for Indonesia’s presidency in less than two years, making him the second politician to join the race to succeed President Joko Widodo who is serving his final term. Most Read from BloombergCredit Suisse Turmoil Deepens With Record...




news.yahoo.com







https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2022-10-02/indonesias-nasdem-party-nominates-anies-baswedan-for-2024-presidential-race











Indonesia's NasDem party backs Jakarta governor for president


Anies Baswedan in top three in polls; coalition needed for 2024 nomination




asia.nikkei.com













NasDem party endorses outgoing Jakarta governor for 2024 presidential race


JAKARTA (Reuters): Indonesia's fifth-largest political party NasDem on Monday (Oct 3) announced that it is backing outgoing Jakarta Governor Anies Baswedan as its candidate for the 2024 presidential election.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## Indos

*3 most popular candidate:*

Ganjar Pranowo
Prabowo Subianto
Anies Baswedan

------------------------------

*My take and strategy for Anies to win election :*

Anies is better than Prabowo in thinking and debate, he should create good team to formulate his program, he should continue some of Jokowi popular program.

He should have clear anti corruption program and promise to make KPK independent again. This is very popular thing to do. Keep building new capital in Kalimantan and put huge budget to save Jakarta from its sinking problem

If Anies go into next round, then the result will likely between Anies vs Ganjar. In this scenario, Anies could win if he has good program as majority of Prabowo supporter in West Java and Sumatra will likely vote for him.

*Ganjar vs Prabowo*

If the scenario is between Ganjar vs Prabowo Subianto in final round, then Ganjar is most probably the winner. He has to bring his Hijabi wife into spotlight and gives more attention to the Islamist camp interest, then he will likely be able to get many of Anies Baswedan voters to vote for him since he is younger and fresh than Prabowo, Indonesian people in general like young leaders


----------



## Indos

PSI nominate Ganjar as President candidate and Yenny Wahid as Vice President Candidate. It doesnt create big international news like happening with Nasdem announcement on Anies nomination because this party is small. Regardless of that we will see what will happen with PDI-P as the largest nationalist party in Indonesia regarding to Ganjar nomination since Ganjar is PDI-P member.


----------



## Indos

Demokrat Party Leader shows Demokrat party will likely support Anies Baswedan. Anies will likely becoming legitimate President candidate, it is enough for him to compete in 2024 Presidential election if he is just supported by three parties, Nasdem, Demokrat, and PKS. PPP and PAN have 65 % chances to support Anies as well.


----------



## Indos

Anies Baswedan and his parties supporters (Nasdem, Demokrat, PKS) met to discuss VP candidate


----------



## Indos

Golkar party meeting, Nasdem and Demokrat party leaders were also present. Ridwan Kamil, West Java Governor was also present. Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Indos

AHY (Agus Harimurti Yudhoyono) should not become VP, just give VP position into Ridwan Kamil. AHY who is former Kostrad commander should target Defense Minister position. That position is undoubtedly fit for him as ex military officer with education in USA and Defense Minister usually hold the biggest budget among other Ministries position

AHY (Javanese) and his wife, Annisa Pohan (Bataknese/ Sumatran), the daughter of former Indonesian Central Bank Director, Aulia Pohan.


----------



## Indos

Will next Indonesian leader will be as revolutioner as Joko Widodo ? Well, continuing Jokowi program is already enough, what I need to see is having some improvement like in making KPK independent again, more fund for research, more support for local defense equipment program like KF21/IFX and MALE UCAV program and also civilian program like R80.

Jokowi has made great thing, next President just needs to follow some of his current program and do some fixing on several matters that I have raised above

Anies Baswedan Coalition Parties are getting more solid while for Ganjar we still dont know. I see Ridwan Kamil, West Java Governor, may become Anies Vice President








Anies Ingin Memantapkan Koalisi, Baru Bicara Cawapres


----------



## Indos

This is the meeting I had shown in above post. Nasdem, Demokrat, and PKS remains solid. These three parties are enough to get Anies Baswedan become President Candidate for 2024 election.


----------



## Indos

Jokowi tells fans to pick ‘white-haired’ leader to secure legacy​





PUBLISHED

NOV 27, 2022, 5:01 PM SG

JAKARTA - Indonesian President Joko Widodo urged his supporters to vote for a “fully white-haired” leader, his most upfront show of support yet for a presidential hopeful.

“Look at the leader’s hair too, if it’s fully white, that means they are thinking about the people,” Mr Jokowi, as the President is popularly known, said to his almost 150,000 supporters gathered at a Saturday rally in Jakarta.

Central Java Governor Ganjar Pranowo is the only presidential hopeful with a full head of white hair among the most popular contenders for the 2024 elections. Former Jakarta governor Anies Baswedan and Defence Minister Prabowo Subianto round up the top three.


While Mr Anies and Mr Prabowo have declared their plans to campaign, Mr Ganjar has kept mum.

Presidential candidates need to have the support of parties representing at least 20 per cent of seats in Parliament, and the Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle or PDI-P – the party backing Mr Ganjar and Mr Jokowi – has refrained from throwing its support behind anyone.

PDI-P chairman Megawati Sukarnoputri is widely seen as expecting her daughter Puan Maharani to be the party’s candidate despite her low popularity. PDI-P has 22 per cent of seats.

In the lively rally in central Jakarta, Mr Jokowi also called on his supporters to pick a leader who understands the people’s plight.

“This is a big country, don’t get a leader who just sits pretty in the presidential palace. Find, I remind you, find a leader who wants and loves to go down among the people,” he said.

Almost all of the presidential hopefuls have adopted the “blusukan” or walking-among-people style of campaigning that propelled Mr Jokowi to the top job. But the continuity of his policies remains at stake as he nears the end of his second and final term, including the US$34 billion (S$47 billion) relocation of the new capital to Borneo, the market-shaking commodity downstreaming policy and his goal of turning Indonesia into a high-income economy by 2045.

“We have to ensure the continuity of what we have built. Agree? This is what we have to protect together, not just for 2024, not just for 2029, but also for a Golden Indonesia in 2045 and onwards,” he said to loud cheers from the crowd. BLOOMBERG









Jokowi tells fans to pick ‘white-haired’ leader to secure legacy


The Indonesian president is throwing his weight behind Central Java governor Ganjar Pranowo for the 2024 presidential election. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com


----------



## Indos

The following is the electability of political parties in the Indonesian Political Indicators survey:​
PDI Struggle: 23.5 percent
Gerindra: 11.0 percent
Golkar: 10.5 percent
Democrats: 9.8 percent
PKB: 8.2 percent
PKS: 5.2 percent
NasDem: 4.8 percent
Perindo: 3.3 percent
PAN: 2.3 percent
PPP: 2.3 percent
PSI: 0.6 percent
UN: 0.4 percent
Garuda: 0.3 percent
Gelora: 0.2 percent
Hanura: 0.2 percent
Ummah: 0.2 percent
Labor: 0.1 percent
PKN: 0.0 percent
Other: 0.9 percent
Don't know or don't answer: 16.1 percent.
The survey was conducted from October 30 to November 5, 2022. The number of respondents was 1,220 people with sampling using_the multistage random sampling_ method.

The _survey's fault tolerance or margin of error _is approximately 2.9 percent. Meanwhile, the confidence level reaches 95 percent.









Survei Elektabilitas Parpol: PDIP Turun, NasDem Naik


Indikator Politik Indonesia merilis elektabilitas partai politik (parpol) berdasarkan hasil survei yang dilakukan pada 30 Oktober hingga 5 November 2022.




www.medcom.id


----------



## Indos

Indikator and LSI are two survey companies and political consultants that are the most respected and I am very agree on it.

Burhanudin Muhtadi, Indikator Director, for example, is invited not only by national TV to make political analysis, but also by foreign media and foreign TV

---------------------------------------------------

Anies Is Getting Highlighted, Now Defeating Prabowo's Electability, Here's What Political Indicators Researchers Say​12 hours ago

*TRIBUNMANADO.CO.ID*- As is known, Indonesia is already rife with the declaration of presidential candidates.

Meanwhile, it is known that the Presidential election is still 2 years away.

Related to this, the presidential candidate who is often highlighted is Anies Baswedan.

It is known that Anies Baswedan has indeed received a lot of attention to make his electability increase.

Even now Prabowo Subianto lost to Anies Baswedan.

But for now, the highest electability is still held by Ganjar Pranowo.

In the second order there is Anies Baswedan who is far away from Prabowo.

The following is a presentation on the electability of figures who will become 2024 presidential

The Indonesian Political Indicators Institute presented its latest survey regarding the electability of a number of figures who are predicted to be potential presidential candidates in the 2024 Presidential Election.

The result in the simulation of three names, Ganjar Pranowo achieved 33.9 percent.

Followed by Anies Baswedan with 32.2 percent, who beat Prabowo Subianto by getting 23.9 percent.

In this survey, the total sample was 1,220 people, who came from all provinces who were proportionally distributed.

Assuming a simple random sampling method, the sample size of 1,220 respondents had a margin of error (MoE) of about 2.9 percent at a 95 percent confidence level.

While the survey was conducted on October 30 - November 5, 2022.

Anies' electability boost factors

Political Indicators Researcher, Bawono Kumoro explained that there are several reasons why Anies' electability can surpass Prabowo.

The first factor was the effect of the declaration by the NasDem Party on October 3.

Anies' name is gaining more and more voter attention after the declaration.

"(The second factor) of political safaris visiting areas also carried out by Anies and the NasDem Party over the past two months has also decreased to contribute to the increase in Anies' popularity," Bawono said to Tribunnews.com, Saturday (3/12/2022).

Bawono then alluded to Anies' popularity figures.

He said that before the declaration and political safari was carried out Anies' popularity had not approached the 90 percent mark.

In the findings of this post-declaration survey, Anies' popularity has reached 89 percent.

"The increase in popularity has of course also affected the increase in Anies' electability at the moment to the top two because it is unlikely that people will vote for a candidate he does not know," he added.

AHY support base vote for Anies

Bawono also presented interesting findings in a survey of 28.6 percent of Agus Harimurti Yudhoyono (AHY) supporters who prefer Anies Baswedan as a potential presidential candidate.

He considered that this was very reasonable considering that since the former Governor of DKI Jakarta was declared as a potential presidential candidate.

In addition, AHY and the Democratic Party also took the initiative to approach political communication to Anies to be considered as a pair of candidates in the 2024 presidential election.

Even while visiting the Democratic Party DPP on October 7, Anies was greeted with great fanfare by Democratic Party cadres while shouting Anies-AHY's name.

"The various approaches to political communication then created the view of the AHY support base that Anies is the most emotionally attached presidential candidate to support in the hope of being side by side with the chairman of the Democratic Party," said Bawono.

(Tribunnews.com/Endra Kurniawan)



Anies Makin Tersorot, Kini Kalahkan Elektabilitas Prabowo, Begini Kata Peneliti Indikator Politik


----------



## Indos

Anies Baswedan is busy now, going around Indonesia. Next he will go to Papua island.

He uses private jet going around Indonesia provinces


----------



## Indos

Sandiaga Uno stated Yesterday that he is ready to compete in Indonesia General Election 2024 (as either for President or Vice President candidate)

Source:





__





Sandiaga Uno Siap Maju di Pilpres 2024 Jika Diberi Kesempatan, Tapi Ini Katanya






www.msn.com





--------------------------------------------------

Sandiaga Uno was interviewed by CNA Asia some times ago about Indonesia tourism sector


----------



## Indos

Government Estimates 205 Million Voters for 2024 Elections​BY :BTV
DECEMBER 14, 2022






Home Affairs Minister Deputy John Wempi Wetipo, second right, symbolically hands documents of voters to General Election Commission (KPU) Chairman Hasyim Asyari at the KPU building in Jakarta on December 14, 2022. (B-Universe Photo/Ichsan Ali)


*Jakarta. *The government on Wednesday handed the list of more than 205 million potential voters to the General Election Commission, of KPU, for Indonesia’s historic elections in 2024 when eligible citizens for the first time ever will elect leaders from mayors to the president and legislative members from the district level to the national legislature in the same year.

The figures include 1.8 million voters living in foreign countries.


The number of voters countrywide is estimated at 204 million distributed in all 38 provinces, according to John Wempi Wetipo, a deputy for the home affairs minister.
"Why 38 provinces? Because there are four new provinces in Papua, including South Papua, Papua Mountains, Central Papua, and Southwest Papua," John told reporters at the KPU headquarters in Jakarta.

"Our colleagues from the _dukcapil_ [Citizenship and Civil Registration Office] have collected data on the estimate of 204 million voters across Indonesia by the time the election processions begin on February 14, 2024," John added.

On the same occasion, the Foreign Affairs Ministry also handed the data of 1.8 million voters living overseas, comprising of 1.06 million female citizens and around 740,000 male citizens.

Siti Nugraha Maulidia, an expert staff of the ministry, said representative offices will continue updating the data in accordance with the mobility of Indonesian citizens living in other countries.

"We have 133 representative offices across the globe,” she said.









Government Estimates 205 Million Voters for 2024 Elections


The figures include 1.8 million voters living in foreign countries.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

Cadres Come Out a Lot, Culture at PSI Is Called Unhealthy​




Deputy Chairman of DPW PSI DKI Rian Ernest at the Presidential Palace Jakarta, Thursday, July 18, 2019. Tempo/Friski Riana

*TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Executive Director of Indonesia Political Review, Ujang Komarudin, assessed the resignation of a number of PSI members as a form of disappointment of the former cadres with the direction of the party. This was in response to the retreat of a number of PSI cadres who came out, such as Rian Ernest.

"They are already uncomfortable because the culture in PSI is no longer healthy. Instead of fighting for the values of idealism, they tend to be part of power," Ujang said on Saturday, December 17, 2022.

The Al Azhar University lecturer added that one of the shifts in PSI's ideals can be seen from the political steps that have been taken. Ujang said the PSI, which has been carrying out the concept of a critical party since the beginning, now seems to be a shield for the government to attack opposing parties.

"It should have been intended from the beginning that PSI was intended to be an objective party. May be a supporter of Jokowi-Ma'ruf Amin, but there must also be an effort to criticize performance. If you look at it now, it becomes pragmatic like other parties," he said.

In addition, according to Ujang, the exodus of senior PSI cadres could have a serious impact on the contestation of the upcoming 2024 elections. He said the departure of many cadres who were already known to the public could have caused PSI's vote share to drop.
"An example is the former DPW PSI Jakarta who in yesterday's regional elections managed to produce six or eight seats in the DPRD. This means that they have lost potential cadres," Ujang said.

In line with Ujang, Political Researcher of the State Research and Innovation Agency (BRIN), Wasisto Raharho Jati, also assessed that the exodus of PSI cadres showed internal party dissatisfaction. This means that, he said, there is conflict management within the party that has not been properly organized.

"It is possible that the current direction of the party does not match what the former cadres have believed so far," he said when contacted by Tempo.









Kader Banyak Keluar, Kultur di PSI Disebut Sudah Tidak Sehat


Ujang mengatakan eksodus para kader senior PSI tersebut bisa berdampak serius kepada kontestasi pemilu 2024 mendatang.




nasional.tempo.co


----------



## Indos

Poltracking is a respected survey company

--------------------------------------

Latest survey on Java island by Poltracking

*JAKARTA*






*Party popularity in Jakarta





West Java





Banten





Central Java*

Ganjar dominant

*East Java*

Ganjar most popular but Anies in second position has good number as well. (Competitive)


----------



## Indos

*Anies Baswedan interview in English*






*His likely VP candidate is Ridwan Kamil, West Java Governor *






*Or Sandiaga Uno*


----------



## Indos

From left: General Election Commission (KPU) Chairman Hasyim Asyari, B-Universe Executive Chairman Enggartiasto Lukita, and B-Universe CEO Rio Abdurachman symbolically launch the election channel at BTV studio in Jakarta on December 15, 2022. (David Gita Roza)
Election Chief Allows Parties to Make Early Media Appearance​BY :HERU ANDRIYANTO
DECEMBER 15, 2022

*Jakarta. *General Election Commission (KPU) Chairman Hasyim Asyari on Thursday indicated that he won’t be so rigid about political parties seeking publicity before the campaign season for the 2024 general elections begins.
He said allegations of jumping the start of the campaign have always invited unnecessary and prolonged debates because of multi-interpretations about the matter.

His remarks came a day after the KPU announced that 17 political parties are eligible to compete in the elections. They include nine parties that have seats in the House of Representatives and eight challengers.

Participating parties were given numerical sequences by choice and drawing to allow easier identification among voters.

Hasyim said the KPU will maintain a flexible stance on potential campaign violations.

“Are they allowed to appear on TV or speak to the media just to say hello and introduce their party and numerical sequence?” Hasyim asked rhetorically at BTV studio in Jakarta.

“One definition of a campaign is image-building – either by making mentions of the party’s name, numerical order, or symbol. In our opinion, such statements merely carry introductory purposes, so it’s not a violation as long as there is no ‘vote for us’ call,” he added.

“We need to say this to prevent protracted debates because political parties need to publicly announce that they have officially become participants of the 2024 general elections.”

*Read More:*

*Government Estimates 205 Million Voters for 2024 Elections*
*Amien Rais’ Party Can’t Make It to 2024 General Election*
*B-Universe Launches Election Channel*
Hasyim called on eligible voters to check on the KPU website if they were already registered with the KPU. The website provides online application forms but voters can also register themselves at the nearest KPU’s district and provincial offices.

“This is very important because only registered voters can cast their ballots,” he said.

Indonesian voters for the first time in history will elect leaders from mayors to the president and legislative members from the district level to the national legislatures all in the same year.









Election Chief Allows Parties to Make Early Media Appearance


Hasyim said the KPU will maintain a flexible stance on potential campaign violations.




jakartaglobe.id


----------



## Indos

I hope who ever become next President, Sri Mulyani, will still become our Finance Minister.


----------

